# My sound tracks still for down load free



## Hallowdean (May 16, 2012)

How nice of you to post these for us for free! You can never have too many great soundtracks to mix together!


----------



## Bump In The Night (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks Shockwave! Nice work!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm bumping this because it's getting close and these are still available for download. Have a good halloween all!


----------



## Scooter072 (Oct 8, 2012)

Good stuff....thanks for the downloads!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks a tun Shock, the swamp will be in the haunt this year.


----------



## vanilla gorilla (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks! Great sounds!


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

this is awfully nice of you to give this to the forum, thanks soooooooo much Shockwave199


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

A bump for summer time because lots of us plan our themes now! Use 'em if you need 'em!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> A bump for summer time because lots of us plan our themes now! Use 'em if you need 'em!


Thanks! This is an excellent collection!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Thank you so very scary much!!


----------



## LittleBoo (Jun 15, 2013)

The swamp is just absolutely perfect for what I need -- setting up this year's Halloween yard sound effects. Many many thanks!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Awesome! Hope all works out well this year! Enjoy!


----------



## FearingtonHouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, Shockwave! I just snagged the Zombie one that I may use for my new ground breaker.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You know, I still wonder how I made myself sound so...ghastly! That is one seriously unhappy zombie. Freaks me out when I listen to that one! Enjoy.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

The emergency one is perfect for my fallout theme!! Thanks!!


----------



## thanosstar (Aug 5, 2012)

very cool. man im gonna use a few of these


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you so much! These are awesome!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

These are wonderful, thank you for sharing! 
I would like to include a couple of these in a soundtrack I am making for a photo story that is going to follow a local haunted house from the brainstorming sessions all the way through the season. It is not for profit, for an advanced digital imaging class I am taking. I would like to give you credit for your creations, how would you like to be credited?


----------



## Mogwai (Jun 10, 2014)

I definitely want to use some of these. They're great. Thanks!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Shockwave199 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I did these last year for various people and I still have them available. Most are up to five minutes long, perfect for looping all night in scenes. If you need them, just right click/save target as to down load. You can just click to play them.
> 
> ...


Wow awesome! Are they still available to download?


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Agreed i would also like to know if these are still available for download


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

My custom tracks can now be found here. Enjoy!

http://1drv.ms/1nze2Fb


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

awesome! thanks I will be using these


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you, Shockwave~these are GREAT!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

No problem- enjoy! May they add to the creep factor. Play 'em loud! My haunt last year was almost too creepy, as many people noted. Certainly the sound tracks had a lot to do with that. Thunder gets them every time, lol!


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Great stuff!


----------

